# I need help. What criteria do you use for a "purge"?



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I'm thinking I need to cull the herd a bit, but I'm having a hard time deciding what to keep and what to part with. Anyone have any sensible criteria they use in this situation, beside the obvious "I don't play this one"? I don't need the money so much as I need more focus. The only guitars on my "wish list" are a three pickup Les Paul Custom and a Deluxe Goldtop. Without any reasoning, I'm thinking 6 is a comfortable number so I might need to go down to 4.

Here's my list, and a few comments:

1. 2008 Gibson Les Paul Studio Vintage Mahogany - not worth much, but I love playing it and it has a great woody tone.
2. 2007 Gibson Les Paul Classic Antique - love the look and playability but not fond of the '57 Classics which have had chrome covers added. I have a set of SD Antiquities I've been thinking of putting in. This is the best looking guitar I own.
3. 2018 Gibson Les Paul Standard Blood Orange Burst - playability is high, looks great, covers lots of tones and has 90% of the vintage mahogany tone from the Burstbuckers. 
4. Godin Summit Classic HB Creme Brule - I like everything about this guitar but it doesn't get played as much as the others.
5. 2018 Gibson Les Paul Classic Pelham Blue - has P90s and for that reason is going to be a keeper.
6. 2017 Gibson Les Paul Studio HP Ebony - I could probably let this go but I like the 490/498 pickup combination and the sculpted heel joint. Neck is ever so slightly wider which I find comfortable.
7. 2008 Gibson SG Diablo - 24 frets, silver, sculpted top. You don't see these everyday, and I've got to have at least one SG right?
8. 2019 Epiphone ES-335 Pro - just because it's a hollow guitar I can live with, may be redundant with #14
9. 2017 Epiphone Wilshire Phant-o-matic Frank Iero Signature - I bought this for the Varitone, but subsequently found a Blueshawk which I think makes this redundant, other than the fact that the Wilshire shape is cool
10. 2017 Gibson Les Paul Tribute - Didn't intend to buy this, but now that I have it... I replaced the pickups with Burstbucker 61s from a 2019 Classic - this guitar is super light and very playable.
11. 2002 Gibson Blueshawk - Blues 90 Pickups, this guitar is not going anywhere.
12. 2008 Epiphone Les Paul Classic Goldtop - has Gibson 490/498 pickups, and it's a Goldtop, but will probably be leaving
13. 2008 Fender Mexican Strat - bone stock fat strat. It hangs on the wall most of the time.
14. Godin 5th Avenue Kingpin HB - I play this frequently, and incidentally is the guitar my wife says sounds the best, so it's a keeper. 

All opinions welcome - feel free to vote someone off the island.

(P.S. - in the course of writing this post I may have come a little closer to making some decisions, so I colour coded keepers as green, potential keepers as yellow)


----------



## TheGASisReal (Mar 2, 2020)

Are the strings on it older than 2-3 months? If so, you don't play it enough and should probably let it go. The exception is if you consider yourself a collector, or are one of those degenerates who plays shamefully dead strings.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Sell the high dollar ones you dont play.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

I think you have it figured out.

I know for me that if they're in cases, they're less likely to be played. If I can't display them all, then I probably have to pare down.

I think there's a sweet spot where you have all your bases covered and everything you have gets played. So, not down to the point where you end up buying it all back again. But also not up to the point where guitars get neglected.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

^ Agreed with posts above. And I think 4 to 6 is a good number to own too.

I'd also look for duplicates and sell off the one w/ the least value. There's no reason I own two Strats, except I do for whatever reason.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

TheGASisReal said:


> Are the strings on it older than 2-3 months? If so, you don't play it enough and should probably let it go. The exception is if you consider yourself a collector, or are one of those degenerates who plays shamefully dead strings.


It has oft been noted that the late great Roy Buchanan only changed strings when they broke! Given events of the last year (no gigs, rehearsals, playing at home), that's my current protocol, so I guess I'm a degenerate (but in good company with Roy!)


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

DavidP said:


> It has oft been noted that the late great Roy Buchanan only changed strings when they broke! Given events of the last year (no gigs, rehearsals, playing at home), that's my current protocol, so I guess I'm a degenerate (but in good company with Roy!)


I've been using coated strings, and I go up to a year...so I may be a degenerate too.


----------



## dbouchard (Nov 29, 2015)

If you don't need the money, I'd hang on at least all the Gibsons. They seem to be a safe bet insofar as steady value increases (because the new prices keep rising). Maybe store them somewhere safe & out of sight. Keep a rotation handy of 4-5 guitars. That should solve the focus issue.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

On a more constructive note, what genre(s) do you play (or intend to play in the near future)? Got those covered?? If so, I'd then look at culling duplicate models.
Good luck! Not easy decisions...


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I focus on regarding guitars as a tool. What tools do I need to get the work done? Which of my existing tools are the best ones to do that? Do I have some tools that are really good for several jobs? Do I have some tools that are only good for one job? Make a list of jobs, not guitars. For each job list the guitars you could use for that job in the order of best for the job to ok for the job. I am going through this right now. I have mine narrowed down to four electrics, two acoustics, a bass, and a mandolin.


----------



## TheGASisReal (Mar 2, 2020)

BlueRocker said:


> I've been using coated strings, and I go up to a year...so I may be a degenerate too.


Don't you notice a colossal difference in tone upon changing them?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Kerry Brown said:


> I focus on regarding guitars as a tool. What tools do I need to get the work done? Which of my existing tools are the best ones to do that? Do I have some tools that are really good for several jobs? Do I have some tools that are only good for one job? Make a list of jobs, not guitars. For each job list the guitars you could use for that job in the order of best for the job to ok for the job. I am going through this right now. I have mine narrowed down to four electrics, two acoustics, a bass, and a mandolin.


You're talking to a guy who had 5 routers, so tools may not be the best analogy! Actually I totally agree with you but I do have some specialized tools that don't get used often, but are very satisfying when they do get used. Needs wise, I could get along with one - this is my hobby and for enjoyment not a profession. But I think I'll enjoy it more with less.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Get rid of the Epiphones always sounded to me like a dumb name for a guitar and then the Godins - that name sounds like something out of Batman or Lord of the Rings. That’d be as good a way to decide as any.

I need to unload some guitars as well; there’s seven of the fuckers on stands in my living room staring at me and there’s seven more in cases somewhere around here. Problem is that I use them all except three so maybe I’m not the right person to be answering questions like this .. lol


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

I'd keep the Classic Antique, the LP Classic with P90s, the Blueshawk, and the Kingpin. Put the money from the sale of the rest into a triple pickup Custom and maybe another SG down the road.

W.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

TheGASisReal said:


> Don't you notice a colossal difference in tone upon changing them?


I did say "up to" a year - the ones that get played more are 2-3 times a year. I wouldn't say colossal but there is a difference.


----------



## tele (Dec 18, 2011)

You probably have an idea of what you could live without. Put them in cases, away in a closet somewhere and see if you even miss it. If they're there for more than a few weeks without much of a difference to you, move it. 

Also, you have way too many Les Pauls. You can send that 2007 Antique my way.


----------



## LouisFNCyphre (Apr 23, 2021)

I'd keep the Wilshire because I like how they look, but I'm a very simple player who basically sticks to guitars with a bridge HB and a TOM bridge. 

I'd keep everything you judge as not being worth selling. I'd keep everything you like playing even if it's worth selling. If you need a range of guitars to cover a range of sounds I'd keep those, but I'd also consider what sounds I actually use. Like for me, if I had a wicked guitar with single coils it wouldn't be hard to talk me into selling it because I don't really see any use for that sound.

If there was something really nice I was after I'd try to focus on that and sell everything I don't use often to fund it, but if my tastes were broader I'd probably benefit from a different sounding guitar instead of something like what I already have but better.

But, I've got no insight into your needs and preferences so I'm sure this post wasted everyone's time.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

That's a really nice collection of guitars you have! Tough call on what to sell... here's my take. I'd sell 1,4,6,9,10,12, and 13. My criteria is, you have Gibsons, you don't need Epiphones. You have several Standards or Classics, you don't need several Studios. Maybe keep one Studio?
For me the Epi 335Pro is a keeper because it's pretty cool looking, with block markers and is not common, and a 335 is nice to have.
Just my opinion..


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

When your gear takes up room to the point you can’t get into the fridge and the bathroom then you may have to sell something. Or build an addition.
Nice guitars btw.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

My criteria:
Sell it all and buy an R8 and a Collings acoustic.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

TheGASisReal said:


> Are the strings on it older than 2-3 months? If so, you don't play it enough and should probably let it go. The exception is if you consider yourself a collector, or are one of those degenerates who plays shamefully dead strings.


Ha. I have guitars with 25 year old strings on them.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

BlueRocker said:


> ... I don't need the money so much as I need more focus ...


That's exactly my problem .. and my inventory is about 1/4 of yours. One thing to remember - it's not what you have, it's what kind of magic you can do with it:


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

The most difficult part that I seem to face is the regrets, later down the road; emotional attachments never seem to rust or die out for me.


----------



## finboy (Jun 13, 2006)

Having just gone through this with about a dozen guitars, dozens of pedals, multiple amps, etc.
1. Is it redundant? If so then worth paring down
2. Have I used it in the last year? If not, is there a good reason (es. Project waiting on parts or funds)
3. Does it bring me joy to still pick it up? Some guitars had baggage to me, took too long to get it where I wanted, didn’t have a neck I got a,one with, etc.
4. Is it bringing more value than I want to have sitting in my basement? I had some cool stuff that would work great for a collector, recording studio, etc. but I wasn’t using it to its full potential, and there was a big risk of having too much expensive gear sitting idle (maintenance, risk if fire/flood/etc. Happened).
5. Am I just holding onto it for emotional reasons I need to get over? This could be ”but it was such a good deal” or “it looks so cool on the wall”

end of it all, I have about 3 more guitars, 2 more cabinets and a pedal to sell. I feel great about it, there is more room in my music room, I now reach out and don’t have analysis paralysis over which guitar I should play (full disclosure, still over a dozen), and there is more money in my portfolio collecting interest rather that sitting on my wall _maybe_ gaining value.

i will note, with some if the profits I did buy 2 guitars that I wanted for a long while, and 1 new pedal that I always wanted to try. Strangely I actually kept a couple epiphones over high dollar gibsons because they just fit me better.

I highly recommend checking out Keith Williams “5 watt world” youtube channel, very good insight on reducing your gear.


----------



## t_lecuyer (Jan 21, 2021)

Some great tips in here! Your thought process seems logical and on right track. My thought process is always based on what I call the Favourites rule (applies to all gear): Which ones do you reach for and play first and give you that "this is why I play guitar" buzz. Then you throw in the rarity of the ones left over and duplicates. If easy obtainable at local store or on used market, then those should go first. To me it depends what your goal with the purge is. If it's to clean up shop and use the ones you like the most on regular rotation (I like to keep a magic number that I know I can rotate and not leave one out) then I'd suggest considering selling all the ones that you did not put in green (major purge) or yellow (lesser purge).

That said, gear is so personal and although we all have our opinions and tips you have to account playing style, goals or what we get out of it. Sometimes I get too caught up in opinions and what's going on in the gear world and I need to simplify to "There is so much good gear out there, what does it do for me? Am I enjoying this one or just holding on to that idea of owning this." 

Good luck!


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

^ Yup, all great advise.

When I play one guitar from my collection, then switch to another - and feel a twinge of disappointment which won't clear up after playing it for 30 minutes - then I know it's time for it to go.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I am planning a post-COVID purge myself, and my thinking is pretty simple: if I think I won't regret selling it, it can go. Of course my thinking on this varies a lot from day to day. I have some total keepers (I am NEVER giving up my Strat or my Nuno, or my 5150), but others are more...hazy.

Part of the problem is I went a bit nuts after selling my cottage. I had a set of criteria for what I would buy, but....I went a little beyond it in some cases. 

Some of these, I will only sell if I find their replacement on a no-brainer deal: for example, I have an Ibanez RG350MZ. Only a RG550 with a maple board will do to replace this, but it would have to be a great guitar at a low price.

If I got ruthless, I could cut my collection in half and have lots of cash to get a little crazy. But I can't seem to get too ruthless. Some I have a lot of myself in them as projects. Others I got for nothing and fell in love.

But others....I don't love them, so they will go. I need to make room for their replacements


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Another consideration might be gigging. If you gig, it might be worthwhile to hold on to one or two lower value guitars that you aren't afraid to take out of the house.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

Have you got a storage area? Put everything that's not an obvious keeper in its case and get it out of the house.
Wait 3 months. 
If you miss something, go get it and see if you're happy to have it back. 
If you haven't missed it, off to kijiji it goes. 
If you thought you missed it but weren't happy to have it back off to kijiji it goes. 

My wife says the same thing about my 5th Ave which is interesting because I don't always feel much love for that guitar but other days I don't know why I own anything else. She says I sound like myself when I play that one which is probably why I'm conflicted about it  

j


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

I've sort of gone through this recently. While not reducing my numbers, it's more I got rid of a lot of stuff I wasn't using and got new stuff that I am using. 

Biggest criteria? Marie Kondo's, "Does this bring me joy?" It basically comes down to, do I enjoy this guitar? Does it inspire me? Is it a guitar I want to reach for or do I only pick it up when I feel guilty for not playing it for a long time? Does it do something exceptional that the other guitars I do enjoy more don't? I've always had trouble letting go of guitars because "it's a great guitar!" There's lots of great guitars. But is it a great guitar for _you_? Once I got past this mental hurdle I found it opened up my mind to letting quite a few instruments go. And you know what? I know it was the right decision because I don't miss any of the ones I sold or traded.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

You need absolutely zero guidance from the likes of us.
Let your conscience be your guide.
Only you know what is essential and what you can live without.


----------



## wraub (May 21, 2021)

As someone with two guitars and six basses, I feel your pain. I keep thinking about getting rid of a few, and then I open the cases and play them, and I let them stay a while longer.

This may have already happened more than once.


----------



## Wucan (Apr 30, 2021)

Anything I'm not playing and don't intend to play in the foreseeable future is fair game. I haven't played long enough to hold guitars for sentimental reasons but I'd also add that as a criteria.


----------



## wraub (May 21, 2021)

This can be a factor. One of my basses was my only bass for a decade. I did a lot of shows, recorded, even drove across the US with it as one of my few possessions. It's not fancy, and kinda beat up, but the sentimental thing is real. The fact that it's a good bass still, despite being a little heavy, helps keep it here.



Wucan said:


> Anything I'm not playing and don't intend to play in the foreseeable future is fair game. I haven't played long enough to hold guitars for sentimental reasons but I'd also add that as a criteria.


----------



## ForcedFire (Jan 28, 2010)

Some good info here. I've let go of some nice guitars, amps, and pedals. Things I enjoyed but was ready to move on to the next person. So far I haven't regretted selling anything. Once I'm thinking of moving on from something that seems to be it. Try to think of the reason you even considered selling something, too heavy, didn't feel right etc and remember those things if you ever have regrets. I sold a killer 3 pup 57 historic custom but it was heavy and I didn't like having the third pickup... Yeah, that's what I keep telling myself... And the 2204 JCM800 I sold, it was too loud right? 😉


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's my take. First, why are you trying to "cull the herd"? Coz that will answer a few things for you. Getting rid of your guitars for the purpose of having just a few like three, for me will keep me from selling them. I have a lot, too many actually but each one of them is different. I've already given up a few lately but then I added some too. LOL 
I know this post is not helpful LOL 
Good luck!


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I periodically go through my entire collection and I just realized one of those in-your-face realizations when purging comes into view:

It takes more than respecting a well crafted guitar in your collection or even 'liking it a lot", at least for me. I need to love it, and I think I don't love 2 of them. When you can start picturing another person being happy owning your own guitars, it's probably time to make that happen.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

So how's this "purge" been going anyway?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I sold a bass that I've only played once since acquiring it.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

There's a simple equation I often consider when this comes up. 

Sell one, buy two. Works like a charm.

W.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

tomee2 said:


> So how's this "purge" been going anyway?


I sold seven guitars (half). So the purge went well. Lots of good advice here helped focus on the things that I liked about each of the ones I kept.

Bought 8 more though. So there's that. *The Purge II: Bloodsport Edition* on it's way to a theatre near you.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Kerry Brown said:


> I focus on regarding guitars as a tool. What tools do I need to get the work done? Which of my existing tools are the best ones to do that? Do I have some tools that are really good for several jobs? Do I have some tools that are only good for one job? Make a list of jobs, not guitars. For each job list the guitars you could use for that job in the order of best for the job to ok for the job. I am going through this right now. I have mine narrowed down to four electrics, two acoustics, a bass, and a mandolin.


Well that criteria does not work for me, I have a 30'x40' shop that I can only park one vehicle in full of of tools. Tools are an "and" thing for me not an "or" thing! I my have a problem in that I have 40' of benches with no where to put another unfinished project. Part of my problem is herself drags everything she doesn't want in the house and puts it right where I walk. I tried putting it where she parks, don't ever do that, take my advise I'm not using it.

@BlueRocker I can not offer you any advise to thin the herd as I have never owned that many great guitars and never will.


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

I always go to the ones that I play the most and use the most live. Those are the guitars I am most comfortable with. I only have 3 of them now but they are exactly what I like.


----------



## Schecter Skelter (12 mo ago)

I'm of the Don't sell anything, He who dies with the most guitars wins persuasion .


----------



## NotFromToronto (Dec 10, 2009)

Already lots of great advice here. I only skimmed, but don't think anyone suggested this yet. It might be worth considering your list against what you are actively shopping for as well. For example.... you really want a deluxe goldtop. If it were me, I might hang on too the Epi goldtop if for no other reason than it can act as a counter balance against a hasty purchase.

"I don't have any goldtops, and this one is pretty good." vs "This one is pretty good, but I already have the Epi goldtop so maybe I'll wait for a better one." etc.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Keep em all. You bought them for a reason.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

For me, if a guitar spends time in a case, it's because it's going to a new owner. That's why I only have 2 cases for 8 guitars and both are empty.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Since this post got resurrected, here's what I still have from the previous list:


1. 2008 Gibson Les Paul Studio Vintage Mahogany - not worth much, but I love playing it and it has a great woody tone. *SOLD Kijiji*
2. 2007 Gibson Les Paul Classic Antique - love the look and playability but not fond of the '57 Classics which have had chrome covers added. I have a set of SD Antiquities I've been thinking of putting in. This is the best looking guitar I own.
3. 2018 Gibson Les Paul Standard Blood Orange Burst - playability is high, looks great, covers lots of tones and has 90% of the vintage mahogany tone from the Burstbuckers. 
4. Godin Summit Classic HB Creme Brule - I like everything about this guitar but it doesn't get played as much as the others. *SOLD on GC*
5. 2018 Gibson Les Paul Classic Pelham Blue - has P90s and for that reason is going to be a keeper.*Bought a black one, then found a Goldtop. Pelham Blue and black versions sold on GC.*
6. 2017 Gibson Les Paul Studio HP Ebony - I could probably let this go but I like the 490/498 pickup combination and the sculpted heel joint. Neck is ever so slightly wider which I find comfortable.* SOLD Kijiji*
7. 2008 Gibson SG Diablo - 24 frets, silver, sculpted top. You don't see these everyday, and I've got to have at least one SG right? *SOLD Kijiji*
8. 2019 Epiphone ES-335 Pro - just because it's a hollow guitar I can live with, may be redundant with #14* SOLD Kijiji*
9. 2017 Epiphone Wilshire Phant-o-matic Frank Iero Signature - I bought this for the Varitone, but subsequently found a Blueshawk which I think makes this redundant, other than the fact that the Wilshire shape is cool* SOLD on GC*
10. 2017 Gibson Les Paul Tribute - Didn't intend to buy this, but now that I have it... I replaced the pickups with Burstbucker 61s from a 2019 Classic - this guitar is super light and very playable.* SOLD Kijiji (shipped to Vancouver)*
11. 2002 Gibson Blueshawk - Blues 90 Pickups, this guitar is not going anywhere.
12. 2008 Epiphone Les Paul Classic Goldtop - has Gibson 490/498 pickups, and it's a Goldtop, but will probably be leaving* SOLD Kijiji*
13. 2008 Fender Mexican Strat - bone stock fat strat. It hangs on the wall most of the time.* SOLD Kijiji*
14. Godin 5th Avenue Kingpin HB - I play this frequently, and incidentally is the guitar my wife says sounds the best, so it's a keeper. *Traded for a MESA Express 5:25 (which I didn't like and sold).*

So I have 3 of the original 14, plus the 2018 Classic P-90 Goldtop which is the same guitar in a different finish.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Instrument purge criteria: impending death, anticipated poverty, forgot I even owned it, requirement to sell 6 to buy 1. I've done all these, but escaped death.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

BlueRocker said:


> Since this post got resurrected, here's what I still have from the previous list:
> 
> 
> 1. 2008 Gibson Les Paul Studio Vintage Mahogany - not worth much, but I love playing it and it has a great woody tone. *SOLD Kijiji*
> ...


Didn't you have a glossy red 90s Studio as well, for sale here I think, or was that the mahogany one?


----------



## diyfabtone (Mar 9, 2016)

Sell #'s 8, 9, 12 and 13 - those are the ones in your comments I read as being the lowest rated.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

tomee2 said:


> Didn't you have a glossy red 90s Studio as well, for sale here I think, or was that the mahogany one?


There may have been a few come and go after that post. I did have a wine red 90's studio for a bit. The only one I regret getting rid of is the 2007 Studio Vintage Mahogany because they sound like nothing else.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

diyfabtone said:


> Sell #'s 8, 9, 12 and 13 - those are the ones in your comments I read as being the lowest rated.


Yup they're all gone.


----------



## PTO (12 mo ago)

I always want to purge. I’d love to have a single guitar with a single pickup. Unfortunately my first guitar has two pickups and it’s the one I’m most sentimental about!


----------



## eltmatt2006 (Jan 14, 2022)

BlueRocker said:


> Since this post got resurrected, here's what I still have from the previous list:
> 
> 
> 1. 2008 Gibson Les Paul Studio Vintage Mahogany - not worth much, but I love playing it and it has a great woody tone. *SOLD Kijiji*
> ...


Wow! Someone who actually "says what they're going to do and does what they said". You are my hero.
It isn't easy to have that kind of discipline.

A lot of great players spend the majority of their time with one primary instrument (and maybe a few adjunct instruments) for many years - and then replace it with something similar when the time comes. Many of our heroes: Larry Carlton, B.B. King, Jimmy Page, Eric Clapton, Pat Metheny.

Getting to know that particular instrument's idiosyncrasies well can lead to some good places. Having fewer instruments can lend well to that.

I was surprised to hear on your future bucket list is a *3 pickup Les Paul Custom*. Aside from obvious reasons of Ace coolness...









*I was wondering what it is about the 3 pickup format that you love*. I am assuming you are not looking for a smoke machine option. ; )

I have gone down that road with single coils (obviously), p90s, Charlie Christians and mixing and matching combinations of pickups. (For example I have never had a tele long that didn't end up with a middle pickup.

I always wanted a Gibson ES-5 Switchmaster:









I always looked at this and said to myself, "Look at the possibilities!" - But in execution, on that guitar, I think the _additional_ sounds aren't such a great addition to the stock two pickup format.

I have never found the "three pickups on at once" to be a setting that didn't sound like a more anemic version of a sound already available in a guitar and it often comes with along with a volume drop.

Not too long ago, I did an *Obsidian 7 sound Gilmour wiring mod* on one of my strats. The strat sounded great but the Neck/Bridge combination sounded only very subtly different than the Middle pickup sound. Not so much that ever used it to record anything.

Are you thinking of a *Frampton wiring set up?*:
a neck volume, a middle volume, a bridge volume, & a master tone control
The middle pickup volume control blends the middle pickup in with the neck, the bridge, or both depending on which switch position you select.

I am told there is a little bit of 'signal/tone' suck with this set up but I haven't ever tried it.

With my triple Charlie Christian (humbucker level output) set up I find the middle pickup useful as an instant 'tone adjustment' but I don't think it essential.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Criteria to purge: You only play or use it because you feel guilty for not playing or using it enough.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

eltmatt2006 said:


> *I was wondering what it is about the 3 pickup format that you love*. I am assuming you are not looking for a smoke machine option. ; )
> 
> Are you thinking of a *Frampton wiring set up?*:
> a neck volume, a middle volume, a bridge volume, & a master tone control
> ...


Yes I think the Frampton wiring scheme. I generally prefer a master tone anyway, and can blend in as much or as little of each pickup. Plus I like the aesthetic of a 3 pickup custom.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

eltmatt2006 said:


> With my triple Charlie Christian (humbucker level output) set up I find the middle pickup useful as an instant 'tone adjustment' but I don't think it essential.


I really like 3 pickup teles. I made this one with a pair of Lollar gold foils and a fralin split blade bridge. Alo has a push pull to activate the neck pickup to get the bridge and neck together along with the typical 5 way sounds. The middle pickup alone lacks the air of the bridge and neck together- an essential sound on a tele, IMO. Super guitar - my daughter has it now.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

^ That's nice, though I'm not a fan of single coil leads on pretty much any guitar, that's just me.

Another criteria to add to my list of whether to purge or not:

I play the guitar in question for a few weeks and usually decide that it may have a few special performance factors that rank it among the best players in my collection (this one sounds better, this one feels better, this one plays better, this one is more comfortable, etc.). Then I do that for all of the others too.

If I can't say that about any one guitar I own or can't find any redeeming secondary quality to save its skin (like nostalgia, wall art, a special uniqueness, if it holds open my kitchen door properly, etc.), then it goes bye-bye.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I am happy to not be in a position where I need to purge giitars. So far, I love them all


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

Did my own Purge in the last year, and still counting down.
Had 27 total Guitars this time last year.
Currently down to 10., ( 3 Acoustic, 7 Electric ).
No desire to add any.
10 is still too many to have.


----------



## vanqr (10 mo ago)

If a guitar doesn’t get played anymore, picture someone offering you that guitar, or it’s equivalent in cash; imo it makes it easier to visualize. Also picture that cash as a solid discount towards a guitar you are interested in buying. Do you prefer the guitar, the cash, or a new guitar minus the cash you’d make on the sale ?

For me, I usually play 2 guitars max haha, so I do tend to buy/ sell when I feel like a guitar is getting neglected. By the way - big respect on following through on the sales!


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Through my teenage years and up through most of my 20s I was notorious for not keeping any guitars. That period of exploration was great for finding out what I liked in guitars; I got a chance to try just about everything under the sun that was available, but I would find myself in the situation of say, needing a Strat or a Les Paul and "oh, I had one of those a month ago and just sold it to buy a Gretsch" type of thing because I'd only ever have a few guitars at a time. Eventually as I got through music school and started working more playing and recording, I settled on a few main axes that work for me. Since that period of time I've just been building up the collection with additions to the palette. I play a lot of different styles and use a lot of different tunings so it's easy to justify the different voices that each of my guitars offer. I have about 22 instruments; planning to sell one shortly to pay for one I just bought, but other than that I'd rather have the variety of guitars even if they aren't all ones I use for my day job 

Long story short, I've purged so many guitars that I don't think I can anymore, ha ha ha...

W.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

I'm pretty ruthless about getting rid of guitars I'm not playing. I've had my dobro now for almost fifty years and my tele for about ten. I _know_ these guitars and what they can do and my hand know how to get the sounds I want out of them. I have space for a third. The guitar in that spot has to compete with two guitars I really love and will not get rid of. I'm guessing that about seven guitars have come and gone through that third spot over the past ten years. A couple I'd take back for another try but that's okay.


----------



## Destracted (Aug 20, 2021)

I sell any redundant guitars that are too similar to others that I own that are better. If I have 2 that are similar and dont want to sell either I tune one differently...
Can anyone recomend some alternate tunnings?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Destracted said:


> I sell any redundant guitars that are too similar to others that I own that are better. If I have 2 that are similar and dont want to sell either I tune one differently...
> Can anyone recomend some alternate tunnings?


G-G-G-G-G-G


----------



## 5150EVH0515 (10 mo ago)

I normally decide depending on what I want to buy. Then cull the ones that will get me the closest in price.


----------

